# it's a little wordy



## onbalance

As in, "It's a nice translation and all; but it's a little wordy, don't you think?"

Os agradezco de antemano

P.S. Tengo mis dudas de que lo que el diccionario sugiere <<farragoso, palabrería>> se diga mucho.


----------



## Iararo

Verboso / poco conciso?


----------



## Dudu678

_Farragoso _se dice. _Palabrería _también, pero no es un adjetivo. Sería _wordiness_, supongo.

Como otras formas de decirlo, propongo:

_Dices mucho y no dices nada.
Hay mucha paja.

Está bien la traducción y todo eso, pero te has enrollado demasiado, ¿no crees?
_


----------



## krolaina

Y a mí que me gusta "prolijo"...


----------



## Dudu678

Efectivamente, el problema es el contexto. _Wordy_ es muchísimo más informal que _prolijo_.


----------



## onbalance

Dudu678 said:


> _Farragoso _se dice. _Palabrería _también, pero no es un adjetivo. Sería _wordiness_, supongo.
> 
> Como otras formas de decirlo, propongo:
> 
> _Dices mucho y no dices nada._
> _Hay mucha paja._
> 
> _Está bien la traducción y todo eso, pero te has enrollado demasiado, ¿no crees?_


 
No, no creo que esto se diría ya que solamente quiero decir que la traduccion contiene mas palabras que sean necesarias, no que le falta significado. Por si os interesa, "La traduccion es un poco verbosa" me suena bastante bien.


----------



## ben72227

En este caso, yo pienso que la palabra "verbosa" es mejor.


----------



## aurilla

tiene mucha palabrería


----------



## krolaina

Perdonadme...no he oído a ningún español decir "verbosa"; las opciones de Dudu (tiene mucha paja) y Aurilla son, sin lugar a dudas, las que corresponden.


----------



## Dudu678

La verdad es que _verboso _es poco común en España. Hago ejercicio de autocita:


Dudu678 said:


> _Está bien la traducción y todo eso, pero te has enrollado demasiado, ¿no crees?
> _


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina, prolijo es


> * 2.     * adj. Cuidadoso o esmerado.


Lo cual en este contexto sería casi lo contrario.

Con respecto a la pregunta original, ¿qué tal verborrágico? Aunque se usa  para referirse a lo oral, más que a lo escrito.


----------



## sinclair001

En el Merriam Webster dan como acepciones:
Verboso, redundante, tedioso, prolijo (con la acepción long-winded)
http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:TzOOQtyfo9sJ:www.websters-dictionary-online.org/wo/wordy.html+%22wordy%22+definici%C3%B3n&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=co
En cuanto a verboso/a: en el DRAE (Vigésima segunda edición) aparece
*verboso**, sa**.*


*1. *adj. Abundante y copioso de palabras.


----------



## sinclair001

En cuanto a verborragia, lo confirme igualmente en el DRAE 22 Ed
*verborragia**.*


*1. *f. Verbosidad excesiva.
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=verbosa


----------



## sinclair001

Copioso, pleonástico, exuberante, perifrástico, discursivo, que hace circunlocuciones, espumante, locuaz.
Esta palabra no la he visto asignada como sinónimo pero creo que también encaja: *tautológico.*
_I am being a little wordy with that new word in my vocabulary, to get the best acquaitance._


----------



## sinclair001

En Merriam Webster hacen una medición del uso de esta palbra (no lo sabía)
_"*Wordy*" is generally used as an adjective (general or positive) -- approximately 100.00% of the time. "*Wordy*" is used about 38 times out of a sample of 100 million words spoken or written in English._


----------



## Dudu678

Bien, lo primero es que creo que tampoco hace falta poner todo en posts diferentes, pero allá cada uno.

A lo que iba: obviamente hay muchas formas de decir las cosas, hay muchos sinónimos, pero siempre hay unas palabras más cultas que otras, unas palabras más comunes que otras. _Wordy_, como dices, no es de las más comunes, pero sí es una palabra bastante coloquial. Por tanto se trataría de buscar formas coloquiales de expresar lo mismo.

A este respecto, ya se han dado sugerencias, así como otras muy buenas y mucho más precisas, aunque quizá no las comprenda una persona que no tenga un cierto nivel de educación.


----------



## onbalance

Dudu678 said:


> Bien, lo primero es que creo que tampoco hace falta poner todo en posts diferentes, pero allá cada uno.
> 
> A lo que iba: obviamente hay muchas formas de decir las cosas, hay muchos sinónimos, pero siempre hay unas palabras más cultas que otras, unas palabras más comunes que otras. _Wordy_, como dices, no es de las más comunes, pero sí es una palabra bastante coloquial. Por tanto se trataría de buscar formas coloquiales de expresar lo mismo.
> 
> A este respecto, ya se han dado sugerencias, así como otras muy buenas y mucho más precisas, aunque quizá no las comprenda una persona que no tenga un cierto nivel de educación.



Hola. De hecho, "wordy" es una palabra bastante común. También, es una palabra estándar, no coloquial. 

Saludos. 

***

¿Alguien tendrá otra sugerencia para traducir "wordy"? Prefería usar un adjectivo (p.ej., es una traducción prolija), no un sustantivo (p.ej., tiene mucha palabrería). 

Si dices que una traducción es "wordy," quieres decir que tiene demasiadas palabras, y sugieres que exista una traducción más sucinta y manejable.


----------



## Elixabete

Para mí la opción más exacta es prolija, el problema es que es mucho más formal e inusual que wordy. Farragoso/a, también se utiliza pero añade al significado de "demasiadas palabras", la idea de que ese exceso hace al texto más difícil de comprender. Se me ocurre "recargada" o también la opción más fácil "poco concisa".


----------



## onbalance

Elixabete said:


> Para mí la opción más exacta es prolija, el problema es que es mucho más formal e inusual que wordy. Farragoso/a, también se utiliza pero añade al significado de "demasiadas palabras", la idea de que ese exceso hace al texto más difícil de comprender. Se me ocurre "recargada" o también la opción más fácil "poco concisa".



Estas opciones son excelentes. Gracias. 

Por cierto, ¿no se diría "la traducción es poc*A *concisa"?


----------



## Elixabete

Nooo, poco es un adverbio que modifica al adjetivo concisa.Piensa en otros ejemplos y te darás cuenta enseguida: me gusta la carne poco /muy hecha y no poca hecha.


----------



## onbalance

Elixabete said:


> Nooo, poco es un adverbio que modifica al adjetivo concisa.Piensa en otros ejemplos y te darás cuenta enseguida: me gusta la carne poco /muy hecha y no poca hecha.



OK. Gracias.


----------



## licglenn

As in, "It's a nice translation and all; but it's a little wordy, don't you think?"

Es una traducción adecuada pero demasiada verbosa, no crees?


----------



## Elixabete

Puede que verboso se utilice en otros países de habla hispana. Aquí no se utiliza y yo lo consideraría un cultismo o  como mínimo, una palabra de un registro muy superior a wordy. Los que la utilizáis ¿ a qué nivel la colocaríais?


----------



## Fernoweb

Elixabete said:


> Para mí la opción más exacta es prolija, el problema es que es mucho más formal e inusual que wordy. Farragoso/a, también se utiliza pero añade al significado de "demasiadas palabras", la idea de que ese exceso hace al texto más difícil de comprender. Se me ocurre "recargada" o también la opción más fácil "poco concisa".



Prolijo tiene una connotación positiva en este caso.
Redundante sería más correcto.


----------



## Elixabete

Tienes razón prolijo puede ser positivo pero en el contexto de " es una buena traducción pero es demasiado prolija" no cabría duda . Redundante es un buen término, pero para aplicarlo a toda la traducción, no se,  "es una buena traducción pero es demasiado redundante",  no digo que sea incorrecto pero yo diría "es una buena traducción pero tu/el estilo es demasiado redundante". Seguramente es una cuestión de mera preferencia personal.


----------



## efra13

En México decimos "rollero" para decir wordy. Osea mucha palabrería es mucho rollo.


----------



## vivanco5555

Onbalanced de acuerdo a la RAE, la palabra "redundante" es la que buscas ya que según la primera acepción de "redundancia" (pues redundante es algo que tiene redundancia) dice lo siguiente:







"Recargado" no es mala pero implica que adornas la frase con palabras demasiado cultas, haciendo que tenga una lectura difícil.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

vivanco5555 said:


> la palabra "redundante" es la que buscas


----------



## eno2

licglenn said:


> As in, "It's a nice translation and all; but it's a little wordy, don't you think?"
> 
> Es una traducción adecuada pero demasiada verbosa, no crees?




Redundante es también sobrante pero no dice sobra de palabras sino sobra de cualquier cosa.


----------



## Elixabete

vivanco5555 said:


> "Recargado" no es mala pero implica que adornas la frase con palabras demasiado cultas, haciendo que tenga una lectura difícil.


No necesariamente, puede perfectamente referirse a una sintaxis muy rebuscada llena de subordinadas con frases de cuatro lineas. Si se trata de una traducción del castellano al inglés por ejemplo, en la que se ha intentado reproducir las mismas estructuras de un idioma en el otro, puede que la traducción no sea mala, incluso que no sea incorrecta gramaticalmente, pero si está llena de cosas como in spite of the fact that etc. a un nativo le va a parecer wordy. Mi mayor problema con redundante es que yo lo entiendo como que repite lo mismo de distinta manera a menudo (por lo tanto la mitad sobra) y puede no ser el caso. Para mí wordy significa que utiliza  muchas palabras para expresar la misma idea que se podría decir con menos.


----------



## vivanco5555

eno2 said:


> Redundante es también sobrante pero no dice sobra de palabras sino sobra de cualquier cosa.



Bueno, es que creo que el español es lo que tiene. Pocas veces vas a encontrarte definiciones que hagan concreciones muy exactas. Al contrario que el inglés, en el español se suelen dar muchas por sabidas. Entiendo que con "cosa" puede serlo todo, así que ahí estarían incluidas las palabras jaja. Ahora bien, creo que esto tiene un peligro porque la segunda acepción y la tercera sí que hacen mención a la repetición de palabras por lo que podría resultar confuso. Sin embargo, en este caso, si a mí me dicen: "es una traducción redundante" entiendo que significa que se ha ido por las ramas y que debería concretarlo más.


----------



## Elixabete

vivanco5555 said:


> Sin embargo, en este caso, si a mí me dicen: "es una traducción redundante" entiendo que significa que se ha ido por las ramas y que debería concretarlo más.


Pero es que ese no es el significado de wordy.


----------



## vivanco5555

Vale Elix ya he visto la cuestión del asunto jajaja. Tienes tu razón es recargado. Aunque la primera acepción de redundante creo que encajaría (abundancia de cosas que en este caso son palabras) aunque sería confusa por sus otras acepciones.


----------



## Elixabete

Yo no digo que recargada sea la mejor opción, como he dicho antes me gusta "demasiado prolija", pero nos falla el registro, o "poco concisa". Habría que ver la traducción y qué causa la "wordiness" para ser exactos al escoger entre las otras varias opciones que aquí  se han ofrecido.


----------



## eno2

vivanco5555 said:


> Bueno, es que creo que el español es lo que tiene. Pocas veces vas a encontrarte definiciones que hagan concreciones muy exactas. Al contrario que el inglés, en el español se suelen dar muchas por sabidas. Entiendo que con "cosa" puede serlo todo, así que ahí estarían incluidas las palabras jaja. Ahora bien, creo que esto tiene un peligro porque la segunda acepción y la tercera sí que hacen mención a la repetición de palabras por lo que podría resultar confuso. Sin embargo, en este caso, si a mí me dicen: "es una traducción redundante" entiendo que significa que se ha ido por las ramas y que debería concretarlo más.


 Entiendo.
Pues yo como non nativo estoy contaminado por la significación única del cognato "redundant" en otras lenguas, que es "repetido", repetición. En español es más "sobrante" "superfluo". pero tiene tres cuatro significados.
Por eso prefiero "verboso", porque no me genera dudas. Y porque contiene "verbo", lo que refiere a palabras (word, wordy).


----------



## vivanco5555

eno2 said:


> Entiendo.
> Pues yo como non nativo estoy contaminado por la significación única del cognato "redundant" en otras lenguas, que es "repetido", repetición. En español es más "sobrante" "superfluo". pero tiene tres cuatro significados.
> Por eso prefiero "verboso", porque no me genera dudas. Y porque contiene "verbo", lo que refiere a palabras (word, wordy).




Tienes razón, lo que pasa que quería encontrar otra palabra que fuese más común porque verboso lo he oído muy poco. Aun así, yo siempre apostaré por aumentar el léxico español, que cada vez es más paupérrimo.


----------



## Elixabete

eno2 said:


> Entiendo.
> Pues yo como non nativo estoy contaminado por la significación única del cognato "redundant" en otras lenguas, que es "repetido", repetición. En español es más "sobrante" "superfluo". pero tiene tres cuatro significados.
> Por eso prefiero "verboso", porque no me genera dudas. Y porque contiene "verbo", lo que refiere a palabras (word, wordy).


En castellano, como ha puesto Vivanco,  redundante puede significar tanto sobrante como repetido, y referido al lenguaje  redundantes serían aquellas palabras que sobran porque están vacías de significado (fillers, muletillas...) o porque la misma idea ya ha sido expresada con anterioridad en otras palabras.
Volviendo a wordy os pongo un ejemplo:
- Frase a traducir: A pesar de su proceder arrogante, era querido por todo el mundo.
- Traducción 1: In spite of the fact that he usually behaved in such a way as that of one who is arrogant, he was loved by everyone. ( wordy, clunky)
- Traducción 2: Despite his arrogant ways, everybody loved him.(nice and lean)
¿Diríamos que la traducción 1 es redundante? Yo no, no se puede eliminar ninguna palabra ( salvo usually) sin que se pierda significado y no hay ninguna idea repetida, simplemente el traductor ha escogido el camino más largo y el resultado es peor. ¿ Qué palabra de uso común definiría esta acepción de wordy (que en otro contexto puede ser tranquilamente "redundante", por ejemplo: He was dog-tired / Estaba agotado, es decir, cansado hasta el infinito , tanto que no podía con su alma)? Tal vez larga y rebuscada...


----------



## vivanco5555

Ahhh vale ahora si he entendido el significado de wordy. Pues igual rebuscada no es una mala palabra aunque acabo de ir al diccionario y no recoge la acepción que nosotros pensamos xd -_-.


----------



## eno2

@ Elix:
Son bellos ejemplos.

La definición  de Merriam- Webster s*olo da una acepción única *de "wordy" como adjetivo:



> using or containing many and usually too many words.
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/wordy


No se dice nade de repetición. Wordy can involve redundancy (in the  English sense),  but not necessarily,  it's larger than redundancy. Menos especifico.

In Spanish, wordy can be translated as  "redundante".  Yo no lo haría por causa de sus acepciones múltiples, donde un par son de "repetitivo".


----------



## SydLexia

"[la traducción] podría ser más concisa"  ??

syd


----------



## Amapolas

_Verboso_ me suena a Spanglish. Veo que está en el DRAE pero nadie usa esta palabra.
_Prolijo_ es una palabra demasiado positiva. Entiendo que, como dice Elixabete, por el contexto se comprende, pero aun así me parece que el lector tiene que pensárselo, como hacer un "doble take" para estar seguro de lo que le están diciendo.
_Redundante_ podría funcionar, pero se presta a confusión.
Yo iría a lo sencillo: _tiene demasiadas palabras_. 
O bien, darlo vuelta un poco, como propone Syd: _podría ser más concisa_.


----------



## eno2

Amapolas said:


> _Verboso_ me suena a Spanglish. Veo que está en el DRAE pero nadie usa esta palabra.
> _Prolijo_ es una palabra demasiado positiva. Entiendo que, como dice Elixabete, por el contexto se comprende, pero aun así me parece que el lector tiene que pensárselo, como hacer un "doble take" para estar seguro de lo que le están diciendo.
> _Redundante_ podría funcionar, pero se presta a confusión.
> Yo iría a lo sencillo: _tiene demasiadas palabras_.
> O bien, darlo vuelta un poco, como propone Syd: _podría ser más concisa_.


Utilizar una perífrasis cuando se disponga de una palabra nativa clara y directa con sentido único  como  verbosa , mencionada por TODOS los diccionarios, (igual como prolijo) sería una declaración de ...estoy buscando la palabra justa: [derrotismo].  Puedo que sea culta o poco usada. Pero TODOS mencionan prolijo y verboso.
Yo amo la palabra verboso. Pero, bien, si no me entienden, entonces voy a declarar que aquí en el hilo, tienen demasiadas palabras, podrían ser mas concisos.


----------



## eno2

SydLexia said:


> "[la traducción] podría ser más concisa"  ??
> 
> syd


Djeezes.
Si, vale, completamente, el sentido es exactamente el mismo que "it's a bit wordy". But this is using the figure of UNDERSTATEMENT.  I say it in English, because there is no Spanish word for "understatement" . Quedarse corto. Declaración incompleta.  Grammatically, it's a Litotes. Litotes tampoco tiene palabra equivalente española
¿Que vamos a hacer? 

It's funny that a Spanish person should use  an understatement in Spanish, to translate a concise English sentence,  it's typically a British style figure.


> Understatement =
> = restraint) moderación _f_
> ⇒ typical British understatement la típica moderación británica, el típico comedimiento británico (form)
> Spanish Translation of “understatement” | Collins English-Spanish Dictionary


----------



## Fernoweb

Entonces no hay palabra inglesa para "sutileza".
Lítote es una palabra tan española como inglesa, pasó del griego al latín.

Acostumbras a decir que "no existen palabras en español para" y el único problema es que no las conoces o no conoces los matices y la riqueza del castellano.
¿Qué le vamos a hacer?


----------



## eno2

Fernoweb said:


> Entonces no hay palabra inglesa para "sutileza".


WR da, además de sutileza:  sobrentendido. Pero yo querría referir al lítote.


> Lítote es una palabra tan española como inglesa, pasó del griego al latín.


 Si si, pero antes de comentar busqué en mi diccionario y en internet la traduccion de "litotes" y no encontré nada por litotes=>español. No figura en diccionarios de traducción

Collins me daba:
*Sorry, no results for “litotes ” in the Spanish Dictionary.*

Ahora veo que lítote da ~8700 resultados en google."
Casi desconocida. 




> Acostumbras a decir que "no existen palabras en español para" y el único problema es que no las conoces o no conoces los matices y la riqueza del castellano.




A veces me equivoco, a veces es un hecho.

No soy nativo. Hay que respetar mis capacidades limitadas . (~25000 palabras)

Al menos conozco la palabra verboso. As opposed to some natives.
Estoy aumentando mi vocabulario cada día, durante mis 10 años en España ya. Es normal que estoy encontrando lagunas de vez en cuando como resultado de este estudio.
Los traductores luchan todo el tiempo con lagunas. Este sitio web también.Todo esto es muy enriquecedor.

¿Sobre el fondo no comentas? ¿Que lo de SydLexia sea un lítote? Que sería tu opinión de traducir con un sobrentendido cuando se pueda traducir literalmente? Ya me he exprimido sobre esto más arriba.


> Si, vale, completamente, el sentido es exactamente el mismo que "it's a bit wordy". But this is using the figure of UNDERSTATEMENT.


----------



## eno2

krolaina said:


> Perdonadme...no he oído a ningún español decir "verbosa"; l.



167000 resultados en Google.


----------



## Fernoweb

Yo nunca he oído ni leído la palabra verboso, me suena incluso mal, aunque he comprobado que la acepta la RAE.
Sí había oído o leído verbosidad, que es significativamente más común.


----------



## Elixabete

Muchos castellano parlantes conocemos la palabra verboso, sólo que escogemos utilizarla en contextos y  registros muy específicos y escasos ( en conversación/escritura incluso medianamente culta nunca, como ya nos hemos cansado de explicar en varios post) que no son los mismos que aquellos en los que en inglés se utiliza wordy (recuerda que ellos también tienen verbose y prolix, pero onbalance no los ha utilizado, ha preferido wordy, por algo será...) La traducción no puede utilizar una palabra forzadamente porque se ajuste al significado,  cuando la comunidad de hablantes de dicha lengua no contempla ese uso. El objetivo de las traducciones no es ampliar el vocabulario de aquellos que las leen, para entender una traducción no hay que tener que usar un diccionario, y si hay que hacerlo no es una buena traducción.
Hablando de diccionarios, no se cuales utilizas "litote" está en todos ellos, es una figura retórica/literaria que todos los alumnos de secundaria del país tienen que aprender en la asignatura de lengua.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

eno2 tiene toda la razón. Incluso en enfadarse.
El uso de perífrasis para traducir una palabra con equivalente literal resulta cuando menos curioso.
Es cierto que el contexto puede condicionar o estimular la utilización de una u otra expresión, pero no deja de resultar llamativo, mucho más para los no nativos, este larguísimo hilo sobre la mejor acepción de "wordy" en castellano.

Y la cuestión de fondo es que, en realidad, *no hay equivalente literal* (ver resumen más conciso de Amapolas en #41).

Lo que sigue es un poco rollo, no verboso, sí prolijo tal vez, no redundante pero sí largo, espero que nada farragoso ni recargado, y aunque tiene demasiadas palabras espero que no tenga palabrería ni demasiada paja.


En castellano, *verboso* (lararo #2) significa abundante y copioso de palabras. Sin embargo, no hay una implicación negativa, salvo por el implícito florido o pomposo. Verboso es un hermoso adjetivo, pero su aplicación práctica resultaría natural referida a un discurso, a un sermón excesivo en la utilización de un lenguaje florido, copioso y pretendidamente bien sonante, así como demasiado general o falto de precisión. Así, no resultaría tan natural cuando referido a un párrafo o a un texto breve que simplemente se enrolla utilizando demasiadas palabras. De ahí la reticencia de los nativos a aceptar verboso como traducción "literal" de _wordy_. Por más que verboso, por mucho que empiece a gustarme, resuena como palabra extraña, ajena, como si no fuera un término castellano real (se trata de esas cosas del lenguaje práctico que lo diccionarios no consiguen explicar).

*Verbosidad*, como abundancia de palabras, o *verborragia*/*verborrágico* (SpiceMan #11), como exceso de verbosidad, suelen referirse, efectivamente, a elocuciones y no a escritos.

*Prolijo* (krolaina #4), aparte de su registro, tal vez más culto, se refiere a largo, dilatado en exceso, y puede tener las implicaciones de esmerado, en positivo, como de pesado, en negativo. Podría traducirse _wordy_ como prolijo, pero el lector necesitará un mínimo contexto para entender si la intención del adjetivo es aduladora o correctiva. Por ejemplo, "*Buena traducción pero demasiado prolija*" (Elixabete #25) incluye el suficiente contexto para hacer la frase perfectamente comprensible (aunque "demasiado", por sí mismo, ya facilita la traducción correcta en este caso).

*Pleonástico*, *perifrástico* (sinclair001 #14), en fin, casi, pero definitivamente no. 

Es cierto que *redundante* (vivanco5555 #27), aun cuando podría funcionar en distintos contextos, se refiere, necesariamente, a la reiteración, en ocasiones excesiva, de una palabra o idea, pero no al uso específico de demasiadas palabras.

*Largo* (como en "un texto demasiado largo") tiene el sentido de copioso, abundante, excesivo. Largo de palabra o de explicaciones. "*Demasiado largo*" o "*largo de palabra*" podría servir como traducción de _too wordy_ en determinados contextos.

*Fárrago* (*farragoso*; onbalance #1) se refiere más a un cúmulo de ideas o expresiones confusas o inconexas que a la utilización sin más de demasiadas palabras. Aunque ambas condiciones suelen estar relacionadas, no es exactamente lo mismo una que otra.

*Recargado* (Elixabete #18) es una opción interesante, en el sentido de adornado con exceso. Referido a un texto sería comprensible como _wordy_, en algunos contextos al menos, aunque definitivamente no literal.

*Rollo*, o *enrollarse*, hace referencia coloquial a discursos largos, pesados o aburridos. En cierta forma "*te enrollas demasiado*" (Dudu678 #3) está al mismo nivel que "_your text is too wordy_", y podría funcionar. A pesar de su falta de literalidad la frase se lee necesariamente como referida a que "sobran palabras".

Los contrarios *lacónico*, *sobrio* y, sobre todo, *conciso* (como breve y económico de medios en el modo de expresar una idea), pueden encajar bien también como traducción de _too wordy_ (*poco conciso*; lararo #2 / (el texto) *podría ser más conciso*; SydLexia #40) en determinados contextos.

Las expresiones "*tener mucha paja*" (Dudu678 #3) o "*mucha palabrería*" (auriga #8) podrían encajar en algunos contextos, aunque no sean exactos en su equivalencia semántica.

"*Tiene demasiadas palabras*" (Amapolas #41) es literal y encaja bien, aunque suene tal vez un poco frío, casi como un comentario técnico.

A pesar de todo lo anterior, y dependiendo de los contextos, _wordy_ puede requerir una traducción distinta o una perífrasis específica, por ejemplo, _wordy may also imply loquaciousness or_ _garrulity (a wordy speech) -_del Merriam-Webster.


----------



## Elixabete

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> eno2 tiene toda la razón. Incluso en enfadarse.
> El uso de perífrasis para traducir una palabra con equivalente literal resulta cuando menos curios.


Perdona que discrepe, eso pasa muy a menudo, muchas palabras aparentemente equivalentes tienen matices de significado diferentes en cada idioma , los que vivimos en entornos bilingües lo experimentamos todos los días . A partir de ahí  suscribo todo lo que dices palabra por palabra,  me parece que has hecho un resumen magnífico.


----------



## MGKuni

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Lo que sigue es un poco rollo, no verboso, sí prolijo tal vez, no redundante pero sí largo, espero que nada farragoso ni recargado, y aunque tiene demasiadas palabras espero que no tenga palabrería ni demasiada paja.



Te has enrollado un poco. Pero era necesario


----------



## eno2

Ayer hojeé  los 2000 palabras más frecuentados en español en menos de un cuarto de hora. No encontré ninguna palabra que no conocía. Voy a avisar cuando encontraré "verboso" o "verbosidad" y con que frecuencia. Hay decenas de miles de palabras en la lista. Tardaré un poco (cuando esté). Naturalmente es muy fácil para gente con menos diccionario de no conocer las palabras menos utilizados. Lítote, por ejemplo.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Easy, eno2, do not take comments to heart. It is true that some people some times seem not to be aware of the effort and courage implied in participating with comments in a foreign-language thread, and I appreciate you doing so, for your comments are always stimulating and make me think.

Anyhow, in this particular case, as much as I start liking "verboso", it is true that it sounds weird and even foreign for some reason. Plus, although understandable, it is not really a literal translation of wordy. 



ChemaSaltasebes said:


> En castellano, *verboso* (lararo #2) significa abundante y copioso de palabras. Sin embargo, no hay una implicación negativa, salvo por el implícito florido o pomposo. Verboso es un hermoso adjetivo, pero su aplicación práctica resultaría natural referida a un discurso, a un sermón excesivo en la utilización de un lenguaje florido, copioso y pretendidamente bien sonante, así como demasiado general o falto de precisión. Así, no resultaría tan natural cuando referido a un párrafo o a un texto breve que simplemente se enrolla utilizando demasiadas palabras. De ahí la reticencia de los nativos a aceptar verboso como traducción "literal" de _wordy_. Por más que verboso, por mucho que empiece a gustarme, resuena como palabra extraña, ajena, como si no fuera un término castellano real (se trata de esas cosas del lenguaje práctico que lo diccionarios no consiguen explicar).



¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Amapolas

Elixabete said:


> Muchos castellano parlantes conocemos la palabra verboso, sólo que escogemos utilizarla en contextos y  registros muy específicos y escasos ( en conversación/escritura incluso medianamente culta nunca, como ya nos hemos cansado de explicar en varios post) que no son los mismos que aquellos en los que en inglés se utiliza wordy (recuerda que ellos también tienen verbose y prolix, pero onbalance no los ha utilizado, ha preferido wordy, por algo será...) La traducción no puede utilizar una palabra forzadamente porque se ajuste al significado,  cuando la comunidad de hablantes de dicha lengua no contempla ese uso. El objetivo de las traducciones no es ampliar el vocabulario de aquellos que las leen, para entender una traducción no hay que tener que usar un diccionario, y si hay que hacerlo no es una buena traducción.
> Hablando de diccionarios, no se cuales utilizas "litote" está en todos ellos, es una figura retórica/literaria que todos los alumnos de secundaria del país tienen que aprender en la asignatura de lengua.


Perfectamente explicado.


----------



## Elixabete

Eno2, my comments were not ment to hurt you, if they have, please accept my most sincere apologies.I do appreciate your efforts  especially the way in which you always try to support your words with input from other sources, but contradicting a bunch of people with a fair command of their own language on the basis of the amount google hits of a word is a bit bold and many with a thinner skin than me could even find it slightly insulting.


----------



## eno2

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Easy, eno2, do not take comments to heart. It is true that some people some times seem not to be aware of the effort and courage implied in participating with comments in a foreign-language thread, and I appreciate you doing so, for your comments are always stimulating and make me think.



Thx

My point is: there are hundreds, if not thousands of "lagunas" in each language which cannot be filled in with a exact counterpart from another language, no matter how "rich" each language is.


> Anyhow, in this particular case, as much as I start liking "verboso", it is true that it sounds weird and even foreign for some reason. Plus, although understandable, *it is not really a literal translation of wordy.*



I think definitions have been juxtaposed which could lead to the opposite conclusion. (I´ll doublecheck on that)

*I'll desist on "verboso".*

Just because it's not of common use, while "wordy" is. So, they're NOT in the same register.

It's like "Clearing" and "glade" = open place in the woods. In Dutch, there's no word of common use for it. The word "laar" is exactly that, it's in all the dictionaries, the official language-watchdog honours it, but ...  almost nobody knows it and nobody uses it. So we use a periphrasis: open place in the woods.


----------



## eno2

Elixabete said:


> Muchos castellano parlantes conocemos la palabra verboso, sólo que escogemos utilizarla en contextos y  registros muy específicos y escasos ( en conversación/escritura incluso medianamente culta nunca, como ya nos hemos cansado de explicar en varios post) que no son los mismos que aquellos en los que en inglés se utiliza wordy (recuerda que ellos también tienen verbose y prolix, pero onbalance no los ha utilizado, ha preferido wordy, por algo será...) La traducción no puede utilizar una palabra forzadamente porque se ajuste al significado,  cuando la comunidad de hablantes de dicha lengua no contempla ese uso. El objetivo de las traducciones no es ampliar el vocabulario de aquellos que las leen, para entender una traducción no hay que tener que usar un diccionario, y si hay que hacerlo no es una buena traducción.


Si, tienes razón. Désisti. En #56



> Hablando de diccionarios, no se cuales utilizas "litote" está en todos ellos, es una figura retórica/literaria que todos los alumnos de secundaria del país tienen que aprender en la asignatura de lengua.


 He dicho cuales. No hablamos de la misma cosa. Yo conocí litotes (English) y buscaba la palabra española. No la encontré.


----------



## eno2

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> eno2 tiene toda la razón. Incluso en enfadarse.
> El uso de perífrasis para traducir una palabra con equivalente literal resulta cuando menos curioso.
> Es cierto que el contexto puede condicionar o estimular la utilización de una u otra expresión, pero no deja de resultar llamativo, mucho más para los no nativos, este larguísimo hilo sobre la mejor acepción de "wordy" en castellano.
> 
> Y la cuestión de fondo es que, en realidad, *no hay equivalente literal* (ver resumen más conciso de Amapolas en #41).
> 
> Lo que sigue es un poco rollo, no verboso, sí prolijo tal vez, no redundante pero sí largo, espero que nada farragoso ni recargado, y aunque tiene demasiadas palabras espero que no tenga palabrería ni demasiada paja.
> 
> 
> En castellano, *verboso* (lararo #2) significa abundante y copioso de palabras. Sin embargo, no hay una implicación negativa, salvo por el implícito florido o pomposo. Verboso es un hermoso adjetivo, pero su aplicación práctica resultaría natural referida a un discurso, a un sermón excesivo en la utilización de un lenguaje florido, copioso y pretendidamente bien sonante, así como demasiado general o falto de precisión. Así, no resultaría tan natural cuando referido a un párrafo o a un texto breve que simplemente se enrolla utilizando demasiadas palabras. De ahí la reticencia de los nativos a aceptar verboso como traducción "literal" de _wordy_. Por más que verboso, por mucho que empiece a gustarme, resuena como palabra extraña, ajena, como si no fuera un término castellano real (se trata de esas cosas del lenguaje práctico que lo diccionarios no consiguen explicar).
> 
> *Verbosidad*, como abundancia de palabras, o *verborragia*/*verborrágico* (SpiceMan #11), como exceso de verbosidad, suelen referirse, efectivamente, a elocuciones y no a escritos.
> 
> *Prolijo* (krolaina #4), aparte de su registro, tal vez más culto, se refiere a largo, dilatado en exceso, y puede tener las implicaciones de esmerado, en positivo, como de pesado, en negativo. Podría traducirse _wordy_ como prolijo, pero el lector necesitará un mínimo contexto para entender si la intención del adjetivo es aduladora o correctiva. Por ejemplo, "*Buena traducción pero demasiado prolija*" (Elixabete #25) incluye el suficiente contexto para hacer la frase perfectamente comprensible (aunque "demasiado", por sí mismo, ya facilita la traducción correcta en este caso).
> 
> *Pleonástico*, *perifrástico* (sinclair001 #14), en fin, casi, pero definitivamente no.
> 
> Es cierto que *redundante* (vivanco5555 #27), aun cuando podría funcionar en distintos contextos, se refiere, necesariamente, a la reiteración, en ocasiones excesiva, de una palabra o idea, pero no al uso específico de demasiadas palabras.
> 
> *Largo* (como en "un texto demasiado largo") tiene el sentido de copioso, abundante, excesivo. Largo de palabra o de explicaciones. "*Demasiado largo*" o "*largo de palabra*" podría servir como traducción de _too wordy_ en determinados contextos.
> 
> *Fárrago* (*farragoso*; onbalance #1) se refiere más a un cúmulo de ideas o expresiones confusas o inconexas que a la utilización sin más de demasiadas palabras. Aunque ambas condiciones suelen estar relacionadas, no es exactamente lo mismo una que otra.
> 
> *Recargado* (Elixabete #18) es una opción interesante, en el sentido de adornado con exceso. Referido a un texto sería comprensible como _wordy_, en algunos contextos al menos, aunque definitivamente no literal.
> 
> *Rollo*, o *enrollarse*, hace referencia coloquial a discursos largos, pesados o aburridos. En cierta forma "*te enrollas demasiado*" (Dudu678 #3) está al mismo nivel que "_your text is too wordy_", y podría funcionar. A pesar de su falta de literalidad la frase se lee necesariamente como referida a que "sobran palabras".
> 
> Los contrarios *lacónico*, *sobrio* y, sobre todo, *conciso* (como breve y económico de medios en el modo de expresar una idea), pueden encajar bien también como traducción de _too wordy_ (*poco conciso*; lararo #2 / (el texto) *podría ser más conciso*; SydLexia #40) en determinados contextos.
> 
> Las expresiones "*tener mucha paja*" (Dudu678 #3) o "*mucha palabrería*" (auriga #8) podrían encajar en algunos contextos, aunque no sean exactos en su equivalencia semántica.
> 
> "*Tiene demasiadas palabras*" (Amapolas #41) es literal y encaja bien, aunque suene tal vez un poco frío, casi como un comentario técnico.
> 
> A pesar de todo lo anterior, y dependiendo de los contextos, _wordy_ puede requerir una traducción distinta o una perífrasis específica, por ejemplo, _wordy may also imply loquaciousness or_ _garrulity (a wordy speech) -_del Merriam-Webster.


Gracias por el elaborado resumen interesante.


----------



## eno2

Elixabete said:


> Eno2, my comments were not ment to hurt you, if they have, please accept my most sincere apologies.I do appreciate your efforts  especially the way in which you always try to support your words with input from other sources, but contradicting a bunch of people with a fair command of their own language on the basis of the amount google hits of a word is a bit bold and many with a thinner skin than me could even find it slightly insulting.


THx.   I was only  personally attacked here by Fernoweb.    I understand that my zeal could be interpreted as arrogant, pedant and even slightly insulting. It's not my purpose though. I'll try and pipe down a bit.
Frequency of use is hard to come by.
As a native you have a direct impression of frequency of use. I don't. Google is one tool in order to  remediate that somewhat. It's used frequently to compare frequencies of use. (pardon the redundancy).
Now I'm into a frequency list of Drae, but sadly it's not alphabetical so I have to browse through 40000 words to find one (eventually).

By the way, and more on topic:
1
Verboso is a cognate.

Verbose   Eng
Verboso   Esp
Verbeux  Fr
Verboso  Ital
Verboso  Port

and perhaps more?

So the few people that use it, one can multiply by 5 or more 

2

Has "extenso" been named?


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Frequency of use is hard to come by.


I think I found a solution. With Google Ngram viewer.

Google Ngram Viewer

Frequency (in books) Verboso & prolijo compared.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Nice! 
That looks like an interesting tool to get a good hint of how much a word is used.
And by the way, no, "extenso" was not named, although we did mention "largo" as a reasonable option in #49.
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Amapolas

"Extenso" is a very dipolomatic solution to tell someone their essay is wordy.


----------



## eno2

Elixabete said:


> Perdona que discrepe, eso pasa muy a menudo, muchas palabras aparentemente equivalentes tienen matices de significado diferentes en cada idioma , los que vivimos en entornos bilingües lo experimentamos todos los días . A partir de ahí  suscribo todo lo que dices palabra por palabra,  me parece que has hecho un resumen magnífico.



Si son equivalente son equivalente.  A tree es un árbol, y hay muchas palabras así. Si no lo son, entonces se necessita  una perífrasis.

Hablando de lagunas, el Español no tiene palabra para "toe" , y utiliza una perífrasis: "finger of the foot" (dedo del pie ). A ver lo que piensa Fernoweb,  es posible que a mi se me escape la sutileza y la riqueza del Español relativa a  los "toes".


----------



## atenea25

What about "enrevesado"?


----------



## Elixabete

eno2 said:


> Si son equivalente son equivalente.  A tree es un árbol, y hay muchas palabras así. Si no lo son, entonces se necessita  una perífrasis.
> 
> Hablando de lagunas, el Español no tiene palabra para "toe" , y utiliza una perífrasis: "finger of the foot" (dedo del pie ). A ver lo que piensa Fernoweb,  es posible que a mi se me escape la sutileza y la riqueza del Español relativa a  los "toes".


Eno me parece que utilizas la palabra "laguna" en un sentido muy personal y lo respeto, pero no puedo compartirlo, el uso de una perífrasis no indica falta de riqueza, ni que a los idiomas les sobre o falte algo por qué no tengan una palabra para cada cosa,o tengan dos. En cuanto a equivalencias, no existen sinónimos absolutos, en inglés hay "coat trees", según tu teoría "árboles de abrigos", pero mira por donde en castellano les llamamos "percheros".


----------



## eno2

Naturalmente cada idioma nombra a cada (clase de) árbol (es) como quiere, faltaría más.
Mi punto es que no tienes que ser proficiente ya  para experimentar lagunas. 
Son sobre todo los estudiantes de (segundas y terceras etc) lenguas quienes se asombran estudiando, cuando  no encuentren una palabra directamente equivalente para una cosa simple o evidente.  Lo del toe-dedo de pied  es una laguna objetiva. Los Españoles no tienen toes sino fingers, dedos, y por toes utilizan perífrasis.


----------



## Elixabete

El utilizar una perífrasis no es tener una "laguna", los castellano parlantes tendríamos una "laguna" si nos miráramos a los píes y no supiéramos como llamar a lo que tienen en la punta, fuéramos incapaces de expresar la idea, qué no lo hacemos con un vocablo específico, vale, pero laguna ninguna, del mismo modo que el inglés no es redundante por tener dos términos para los dedos.Desde ese punto de vista , donde tú ves una laguna otros pueden ver un ejemplo de economía en el lenguaje. Los idiomas son distintos y por lo tanto dan cuenta de la realidad utilizando mecanismos distintos y punto. No se si te das cuenta de que "tener una laguna" tiene connotaciones negativas en castellano, implica carencia o deficiencia de algo que debiera de haber o sería deseable que hubiera.Tienes que ser consciente de que cada vez que lo usas en el foro,  les estás diciendo a miles de usuarios orgullosos de su lengua materna que ésta tiene deficiencias, entenderás que se  molesten,/enfaden...
En cuanto al ejemplo del árbol, o no me he explicado bien, o no me has entendido. No me refería a nombres de árboles, tú dices que árbol y tree son equivalentes, es decir que cada vez que en inglés decimos tree, en castellano  tendríamos que decir árbol, el caso es que en algunos contextos el significado de tree no es el mismo del de árbol (te he dado el ejemplo) .Esto pasa con muchas palabras, son equivalentes en el 90 de los usos , en el resto no, por eso es difícil hablar de equivalencias absolutas entre dos idiomas.


----------



## Elixabete

El utilizar una perífrasis no es tener una "laguna", los castellano parlantes tendríamos una "laguna" si nos miráramos a los píes y no supiéramos como llamar a lo que tienen en la punta, fuéramos incapaces de expresar la idea, qué no lo hacemos con un vocablo específico, vale, pero laguna ninguna, del mismo modo que el inglés no es redundante por tener dos términos para los dedos.Desde ese punto de vista , donde tú ves una laguna otros pueden ver un ejemplo de economía en el lenguaje. Los idiomas son distintos y por lo tanto dan cuenta de la realidad utilizando mecanismos distintos y punto. No se si te das cuenta de que "tener una laguna" tiene connotaciones negativas en castellano, implica carencia o deficiencia de algo que debiera de haber o sería deseable que hubiera.Tienes que ser consciente de que cada vez que lo usas en el foro,  les estás diciendo a miles de usuarios orgullosos de su lengua materna que ésta tiene deficiencias, entenderás que se  molesten,/enfaden...
En cuanto al ejemplo del árbol, o no me he explicado bien, o no me has entendido. No me refería a nombres de árboles, tú dices que árbol y tree son equivalentes, es decir que cada vez que en inglés decimos tree, en castellano  tendríamos que decir árbol, el caso es que en algunos contextos el significado de tree no es el mismo del de árbol (te he dado el ejemplo) .Esto pasa con muchas palabras, son equivalentes en el 90 de los usos , en el resto no, por eso es difícil hablar de equivalencias absolutas entre dos idiomas.


----------



## Raúl_GB

It's a little wordy= Es un poco pesada; Está un poco recargada; Es un poco larga; Es un poco rollo... En fin, sería dar un poco la idea de extensión y de que se usan más palabras de las necesarias, haciendo que se vea un poco pesada. Otro ejemplo: _A wordy explanation= _Un rollo de explicación. No importa que _wordy_ sea un adjetivo, al traducirlo en español hay que conservar la idea y a veces esa idea no se expresa con un adjetivo en español, sino con un sustantivo como el que yo propongo: *rollo. *Conserva la idea que tiene _wordy_ y, además, también es una palabra coloquial.

(_fenixpollo edit: multiple posts by the same user were merged, to make the thread easier to read._)


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

¡Hola Raúl!
Ya sé que es un poco *rollo* revisar un hilo de 68 (ahora 71) comentarios. Sólo a título de información para navegantes, en #49 [actualizado en #72] tienes un resumen comentado de las propuestas planteadas sobre el tema. Y el hilo resulta estimulante de leer en profundidad, ¡te lo aseguro!


ChemaSaltasebes said:


> [En #49:] *Rollo*, o *enrollarse*, hace referencia coloquial a discursos largos, pesados o aburridos. En cierta forma "*te enrollas demasiado*" (Dudu678 #3) está al mismo nivel que "_your text is too wordy_", y podría funcionar. A pesar de su falta de literalidad, la frase se lee necesariamente como referida a que "sobran palabras".


----------



## Raúl_GB

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> ¡Hola Raúl!
> Ya sé que es un poco *rollo* revisar un hilo de 68 (ahora 71) comentarios. Sólo a título de información para navegantes, en #49 tienes un resumen comentado de las propuestas planteadas sobre el tema. Y el hilo resulta estimulante de leer en profundidad, ¡te lo aseguro!


Hola, Chema:
Sí, he leído ese comentario después de publicar el mío, tenía prisa por acostarme y pasé por alto los últimos 20 comentarios. De todas formas, yo pretendía hacer unas aclaraciones más concisas y menos extensas (= _wordy). ¡Muchas gracias por tu comentario, es realmente bueno, y por tu aviso!_


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Resumen (#49) actualizado:

En castellano, *verboso* (lararo #2) significa abundante y copioso de palabras. Sin embargo, no hay una implicación negativa, salvo por el implícito florido o pomposo. Verboso es un hermoso adjetivo, pero su aplicación práctica resultaría natural referida a un discurso, a un sermón excesivo en la utilización de un lenguaje florido, copioso y pretendidamente bien sonante, así como demasiado general o falto de precisión. Así, no resultaría tan natural cuando referido a un párrafo o a un texto breve que simplemente *se enrolla* utilizando demasiadas palabras. De ahí la reticencia de los nativos a aceptar verboso como traducción "literal" de _wordy_. Por más que verboso, por mucho que empiece a gustarme, resuena como palabra extraña, ajena, como si no fuera un término castellano real (se trata de esas cosas del lenguaje práctico que los diccionarios no consiguen explicar).

*Verbosidad*, como abundancia de palabras, o *verborragia*/*verborrágico* (SpiceMan #11), como exceso de verbosidad, suelen referirse, efectivamente, a elocuciones y no a escritos.

*Prolijo* (krolaina #4), aparte de su registro, tal vez más culto, se refiere a *largo*, *dilatado* en exceso, y puede tener las implicaciones de *esmerado*, en positivo, como de *pesado*, en negativo. Podría traducirse _wordy_ como prolijo, pero el lector necesitará un mínimo contexto para entender si la intención del adjetivo es aduladora o correctiva. Por ejemplo, "*Buena traducción pero demasiado prolija*" (Elixabete #25) incluye el suficiente contexto (demasiado prolija) para hacer la frase perfectamente comprensible y equivalente al original _too wordy_.

*Pleonástico*, *perifrástico* (sinclair001 #14), en fin, casi, pero definitivamente no. 

Es cierto que *redundante* (vivanco5555 #27), aun cuando podría funcionar en distintos contextos, se refiere, necesariamente, a la reiteración, en ocasiones excesiva, de una palabra o idea, pero no al uso específico de demasiadas palabras.

*Largo* (como en "un texto demasiado largo") tiene el sentido de copioso, abundante, excesivo. Largo de palabra o de explicaciones. "*Demasiado largo*" o "*largo de palabra*" podría servir como traducción de _too wordy_ en determinados contextos.

*Fárrago* (*farragoso*; onbalance #1) se refiere más a un cúmulo de ideas o expresiones confusas o inconexas que a la utilización sin más de demasiadas palabras. Aunque ambas condiciones suelen estar relacionadas, no es exactamente lo mismo una que otra.

*Recargado* (Elixabete #18) es una opción interesante, en el sentido de adornado con exceso. Referido a un texto sería comprensible como _wordy_, en algunos contextos al menos, aunque definitivamente no literal.

*Rollo*, o *enrollarse*, hace referencia coloquial a discursos largos, pesados o aburridos. En cierta forma "*te enrollas demasiado*" (Dudu678 #3) está al mismo nivel que "_your text is too wordy_", y podría funcionar. A pesar de su falta de literalidad, la frase se lee necesariamente como referida a que "sobran palabras".
*Las traducciones de _A little wordy_ como "*un poco rollo*", o de _A wordy explanation_ como "*un* *rollo* de explicación" (Raúl_GB #69), mantienen equivalentes implicaciones semánticas y el mismo registro coloquial en ambos idiomas.

Los antónimos *lacónico*, *sobrio* y, sobre todo, *conciso* (como breve y económico de medios en el modo de expresar una idea), pueden encajar bien también como traducción de _too wordy_ (*poco conciso*; lararo #2 / (el texto) *podría ser más conciso*; SydLexia #40) en determinados contextos.

Las expresiones "*tener mucha paja*" (Dudu678 #3) o "*mucha palabrería*" (auriga #8) podrían encajar en algunos contextos, aunque no sean exactos en su equivalencia semántica.
**Llevar mucha paja* (aztlaniano #74)

"*Tiene demasiadas palabras*" (Amapolas #41) es literal y encaja bien, aunque suene tal vez un poco frío, casi como un comentario técnico.

A pesar de todo lo anterior, y dependiendo de los contextos, _wordy_ puede requerir una traducción distinta o una perífrasis específica, por ejemplo: _wordy may also imply loquaciousness or_ _garrulity (a wordy speech) -_del Merriam-Webster.

Añadidos posteriores a #49:
* *Extenso* (eno2 #59) es una solución muy "diplomática" a la hora de traducir _Your text is too wordy_, tal y como señala Elixabete en #62
* *Enrevesado* podría tal vez funcionar en determinados contextos, aunque implica complejidad excesiva más que 'prolijidad' o 'largueza'.
* *Ripioso* (Amapolas #73) me gusta, y mucho, y aunque generalmente se utiliza referido a poesía (al uso de palabras superfluas en un poema), creo que referido a prosa se entendería perfectamente como "_wordy_". Creo que le añade un tono discretamente jocoso que podría encajar bien en determinados contextos.


----------



## Amapolas

Y me acabo de acordar de la palabra *ripio*. ¿Qué opinas, Chema, de *ripioso*?


----------



## aztlaniano

Lleva mucha paja.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

*Ripioso* me gusta, y mucho, y aunque generalmente se utiliza referido a poesía (al uso de palabras superfluas en un poema), creo que referido a prosa se entendería perfectamente como "_wordy_". Creo que le añade un tono jocoso que podría encajar bien en determinados contextos. 

En cuanto a *llevar/tener mucha paja*, está ya incluido en el resumen y sí, indica claramente que "sobran palabras", aunque su sentido es más bien el de que se incluyen comentarios, análisis o razonamientos que no vienen a cuento.


----------



## Elixabete

Amapolas said:


> Y me acabo de acordar de la palabra *ripio*. ¿Qué opinas, Chema, de *ripioso*?


Como Chema yo también asocio "ripio" con la poesía , y aunque me encanta la palabra,  yo nunca diría " la traducción está bien,  pero es un poco ripiosa " a no ser que quisiera decirle a alguien de manera graciosa, como para quitarle hierro, que su traducción es un churro . Como traducción de " wordy" no lo veo, al menos en mi variante de castellano , " ripiosa" se utiliza poquísimo ( por no decir nada) mientras que " wordy" es bastante común. Supongo que en lugar de utilizar una sola palabra para todos los casos en castellano tendríamos en cuenta el problema específico para calificar a la traducción  como farragosa/ redundante/ llena de paja/ un rollo... ( y todas las demás excelentes opciones que ya se han mencionado)


----------



## Ciprianus

*Wordy*
_Characterized by or given to the use of many, or too many, words; verbose_  (dictionary.com)

*verboso, sa*
Del lat. _verbōsus._
1. adj. Abundante y copioso de palabras.
Real Academia Española ©

Pero no entiendo la queja, no entiendo cómo una traducción puede ser wordy/verbosa si el original no lo es.


----------



## Elixabete

Ciprianus said:


> *Wordy*
> _Characterized by or given to the use of many, or too many, words; verbose_  (dictionary.com)
> 
> *verboso, sa*
> Del lat. _verbōsus._
> 1. adj. Abundante y copioso de palabras.
> Real Academia Española ©
> 
> Pero no entiendo la queja, no entiendo cómo una traducción puede ser wordy/verbosa si el original no lo es.


¡Pues muy fácil,  dale a  un mal traductor un texto difícil en un día que se siente creativo y verás !


----------



## eno2

Rollo tiene 20 (!) significaciones  en DRAE. Algunas muy negativas en el possible contexto de wordy. Mientras wordy es muy simple: solo se  refiere a la excesiva cantidad de palabras usadas. No emite otro juzgado negativo.
La yuxtaposición de las definiciones de Ciprianus  de wordy y verboso es decisiva. 



Ciprianus said:


> Pero no entiendo la queja, no entiendo cómo una traducción puede ser wordy/verbosa si el original no lo es.


 Es verdad que los (malos) traductores tienden mucho mas a eliminar que a añadir texto.


----------



## eno2

Sería bien desempolvar 'verboso'


----------



## onbalance

En este caso, entre las siguientes opciones, ¿cuál es la mejor?

Tiene demasiadas palabras
Tiene mucha palabrería
Tiene mucha paja
Es un rollo de traducción
Es poco concisa

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## onbalance

¿Se puede decir "Es un poco roll_*O*_" cuando "wordy" modifica a una *traducción*?


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

onbalance said:


> *En este caso*, entre las siguientes opciones, *¿cuál es la mejor?*
> Tiene demasiadas palabras
> Tiene mucha palabrería
> Tiene mucha paja
> Es un rollo de traducción
> Es poco concisa


As usual, there is no "best option"; it all depends on the context!!

If by "en este caso" you mean the OP's [It's a nice translation and all; but it's a little wordy, don't you think?] and if we are limited to your options, I might pick up "*rollo*" among those, although rephrased;

"Está bien la traducción y eso, pero pero *se enrolla / te enrollas un poco*, ¿no crees?" ["(...) *es un poco rollo*, ¿no crees?"]

*Tiene mucha paja *is equally colloquial but it is hard to include the nuance "a little" here -as in "_a little_ wordy"- saying "tiene _mucha_ paja" (it is wordy). "Tiene _poca_ paja" would mean the opposite (it is not too wordy); "tiene un poco de paja / algo de paja (de más)" might need a second reading to understand.

"Está bien la traducción y eso, pero *tiene algo de paja de más*, ¿no crees?"

As for "*Es poco concisa*", I think it is perfect here, although it sounds just a little less colloquial than the overall original context (it sounds just a bit more formal or "professional"). In this particular case you might also want to adapt the phrasing;

"Está bien la traducción y eso, pero* le falta algo de concisión*, ¿no crees?" [pero es *algo poco concisa*, ¿no crees?]

In this particular context "(...) pero *tiene demasiadas palabras*" might sound a bit odd, while "(...) pero *tiene demasiada palabrería*" adds something ("_demasiadas palabras vanas y ociosas_") that does not seem to be present in the original.

Anyhow, it is obvious that the given OP's context is insufficient to pick up the option that would best fit in this particular translation. The many different options in Spanish bring up specific nuances that may fit better or worse in a particular context. I think that the conclusion should be to understand that there is no fit-in-any-context translation for "wordy" in Spanish and that the translator might need to interpret the tone and _intention_ of the original in order to choose the best option in each particular case.


----------



## Amapolas

No usaría la de la paja en Argentina.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Amapolas said:


> No usaría la de la paja en Argentina.


￼￼


onbalance said:


> ¿Se puede decir "Es un poco roll_*O*_" cuando "wordy" modifica a una *traducción*?


Yes; these expressions -as "es un rollo / un muermo / un tostón" can be used with feminine nouns (_Es un muerm*o* de mujer_ / _Es un roll*o* de ópera_) as there is no feminine for those (Esta película es un tostón; no una "tostona" / Esta ópera es un rollo; no una "rolla").


----------



## lauranazario

Por mi parte lo expresaría así:
the document is a little wordy = el documento contiene mucha verborrea

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Elixabete

lauranazario said:


> Por mi parte lo expresaría así:
> the document is a little wordy = el documento contiene mucha verborrea
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


Puede que me equivoque pero yo asocio la verborrea exclusivamente al lenguaje hablado .


----------



## lauranazario

Elixabete said:


> Puede que me equivoque pero yo asocio la verborrea exclusivamente al lenguaje hablado.


Por mis lares no discriminamos. 
Puede haber _verborrea_ (exceso de palabras, abundancia de contenido 'vacío' o que no aporta nada) tanto en documentos como en expresiones orales.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

lauranazario said:


> the document is a little wordy = el documento contiene mucha verborrea


Yo diferenciaría "a _wordy document_" (es verborreico, contiene mucha verborrea) de "_the document is a little wordy_" (por ejemplo, "el documento es algo verborreico").
Aunque como a Elixabete, verborrea/verborreico (verborragia/verborrágico) me suenan más naturales relacionados con el lenguaje hablado (referido a un discurso, por ejemplo) y más aún si referido a la _persona_ que protagoniza la alocución (_el ponente resultó algo verborreico en su discurso_).


----------



## Brimstone

..tiene mucho rollo. O tiene muchas palabras de más.


----------



## Elixabete

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Yo diferenciaría "a _wordy document_" (es verborreico, contiene mucha verborrea) de "_the document is a little wordy_" (por ejemplo, "el documento es algo verborreico").
> Aunque como a Elixabete, verborrea/verborreico (verborragia/verborrágico) me suenan más naturales relacionados con el lenguaje hablado (referido a un discurso, por ejemplo) y más aún si referido a la _persona_ que protagoniza la alocución (_el ponente resultó algo verborreico en su discurso_).


Totalmente de acuerdo ( un documento verborreico  me trae a la mente un montón de folios hablando sin parar) además creo que has puesto el dedo en la llaga con "un poco" , "verborreico" designa una característica en grado superlativo, absoluto y no sé si admite esa gradación ( a mí "un poco verborreico" me chirría,  así como por ejemplo,  " un poco superdotado" ).


----------



## Amapolas

Sí, me recuerda a una película cómica en que decían que la chica estaba "un poco embarazada". O lo estás, o no lo estás. Algunas palabras no admiten "un poco".


----------

